# What Forums Do You Read???



## Dr.Dan (Oct 16, 2003)

I’m wondering what Forum’s people here read and why.  It’s obvious that some of the forums on ENWorld get a lot more attention than others do, dispite the fact that some of the less popular ones are very good and very useful.  It’s something that’s puzzled me for a while.

Part of my reason for posting this question is selfish, I admit.  One of my favorite Forums (Plots, Places and Rat Bastardly Brainstorming) gets about 2% of the trafic of this Forum.  (I base this on the number of Posts listed for each.)  I want other people to check it out and share their ideas there.

So what forums do you stick to?  What do you avoid?  What have you checked out recently and said to yourself, “Wow! I wish I’d seen this forum before.”?

Dr. Dan


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm not sure your method is accurate, since a lot of people read certain forums but never post in them (story hour, for instance).

I regularly frequent:
General
Rules
Story Hour
Playing the Game
Meta

I occasionally visit:
Plots and places
Talking the Talk


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 17, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure your method is accurate, since a lot of people read certain forums but never post in them (story hour, for instance).
> 
> I regularly frequent:
> General
> ...




Maybe Views would be a more accurate gauge...


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 17, 2003)

I spend almost all my time on General, with trips over to Story Hour to update my SH (new update yesterday (he shamelessly pimped)) or catch up on one's that have cranked out new updates themselves.

The other boards I only hit from time to time, mostly just to see what's new. There's just not enough traffic to warrant spending much time on them.

I reckon.


----------



## Olive (Oct 17, 2003)

I regualry view and post in general.

I regualrly view and less regularly post in rules, d20 system and OGL games, books and films, computers and meta.

I occasionally view house rules and minis, and every once in a while post in there.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 17, 2003)

I used to be active in several. General, Meta, the PbP forums etc. But since 
the board change I've been experiencing so much technical annoyances, I 
hardly ever post in other forums than the Fantasy/SciFi/TV/movie/literature 
forums (whatever it's called).


----------



## KB9JMQ (Oct 17, 2003)

I read and post in general.
I read Rules, House Rules, occasionaly Software and now since I have some minis I have been reading in that forum also.
I once in while check out Meta and Newshounds also Story Hour when I have time to read a lot at a time.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm afraid I mostly stick to the D20 Publishers, e-Publishing, and the art/mini forums.  I have my own general D20 forums at my site and have enough problems posting and moderating there.  Doesn't keep me from posting to the other forums some of the time, though


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Oct 17, 2003)

I usually visit general discussion and sometimes the rules forums.  The forums I like best are the rogues gallery and the Plots, Places and Rat Bastardly Brainstorming, mostly because I like inflicting my criminal genious for such things on others.

I think that the rat bastard forum and the rogue forum tend to get the least traffic for two reasons.  The primary reason is inertia.  People stick to the forums they know.  The other reason is that for DM's who have players that visit these boards, trusting the players not to read a thread that says "my players keep out" is just a bit too trusting for some people.

On top of that, I only frequent these forums when I have an active game going on (as either a player or a DM).  Otherwise, I dont visit or post much.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Krael (Oct 17, 2003)

I mainly lurk, with the (very) occasional post. But here's my list 

In this order, I visit the forums.

1) D20 Modern
2) D20 / OGL
3) General Discussion

I do it this way, because the first two don't get much traffic, and since my time is limited, I check those two out fully, and then pop into general with whatever time is left.

*shrug* Odd, yes, but it's how I do it.

Krael


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 17, 2003)

You mean there's more than just the Rules Forum?

-Hyp.


----------



## Kesh (Oct 17, 2003)

General
d20 System & OpenGL Games
d20 Modern
(Story Hour) - Mostly by subscriptions to threads I already read
Fantasy & Sci-fi Books, Movies & TV


----------



## Wicht (Oct 17, 2003)

I regularly frequent General.
I also post and read in Story Hour (Mostly read Company of the Random Encounter)
I am a regular at Fight Club (which sees a whole lot less traffic than it once did).
I have one thread in Plots and Places I have not updated in several months but which is still in my mind
I also visit Meta and occasionally rules


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 17, 2003)

General, OGL Games, D20 Publishers, Movies and Books, and Meta (because that's where unwanted, and often more interesting, threads from other forums get swept under the carpet to).

Doesn't this thread belong in Meta?


----------



## Tallok (Oct 17, 2003)

hivemind threads


----------



## the Jester (Oct 17, 2003)

I frequent general discussion, rules, house rules, story hour, meta, general monster discussion and homebrews.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 17, 2003)

My favourite has always been Rules forum.

General and House Rules are visited by me mostly to read a few threads here and there, but I post less on them.

I very recently started playing in 2 PbP games, so I am currently visiting also Talking the Talk, Playing the Game and the Rogue Gallery.

I would be a regular also on the forum about netbook of planes if only it wasn't so little alive...


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Oct 17, 2003)

I stick almost strictly to General. I don't have time or access to do much else.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 17, 2003)

I read 
General
D20/OGL Games
Story Hour (only PCat and I look at new ones to see whether I stick with them)
Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Books, TV
Meta

I browse (visit about once for each two visits to the site, mostly lurking):
Plots&Places
Art

Rarely, I go to Rogue's Gallery or D&D Rules.

About once a month, I try to hack into the mod forum, and fail


----------



## DragonLancer (Oct 17, 2003)

I only read General Discussion really, although if its a slow day I may check out the others.


----------



## Chacal (Oct 17, 2003)

My reply to this [meta] thread   

I lurk on a daily basis in these forums :
General Discussion
DD Rules
House rules
Publishers
[edit : forgot META ]
I seldom read more than a couple of threads in House Rules and Publishers Though. I used to read House rules a lot, but I lack time.

Every week on :
plot and places
rogue gallery
Software


I sometime regret that plot and places and rogue gallery aren"t more reactive (which is quite ironic since I'm usually a lurker).

Maybe having annoucements like 
"threads of the week" showing the most active threads from 
the less visited forums would help.
With links to the forums, not the threads, so that interested users can see what the forum is about.


Chacal


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 17, 2003)

General 
Plots 
TV, Movies and Books
Software
Art
Publishers
Meta


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 17, 2003)

My normal habit for here is to start in meta, come up to Non-Rpg stuff, then come here to General Discussion, possibly via D&D rules.

Oh, and the many and various story hours, too.


----------



## TiQuinn (Oct 17, 2003)

I usually stick to General and Movies, Books, and TV.  Every now and then I'll head over to Story Hour and spend a full day's worth of work reading...


----------



## diaglo (Oct 17, 2003)

Meta, General, D&D Rules, d20 & Publishing, EN Publishing, Story Hour, Rogues Gallery, Fantasy Books, Movies and TV.


----------



## gfunk (Oct 17, 2003)

I frequent most forums, except for General RPG Discussion.  Man, I avoid that one like the plague . . .

Oh . . . wait . . . nevermind . . .


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2003)

I browse more forums now that they all seem to be slower than I did in the past.

General RPG Discussion is still mostly where it's at.
d20 System and OGL Games occasionally have slow moving threads that's interesting.
d20 Modern is even more slow moving, but I like to check it out occasionally.
Story Hour gets a once over, when I've got time to really just graze on posts.
I occasionally pop into d20 and Open Gaming Publishers, but mostly to ask when something's going to come out (Iron Kingdoms, anyone?)
Plots, Places and Rat Bastardly Brainstorming is a great forum, but way, _way_ too slow to do it's job well.  I'd rather just post the same questions in General, and it seems a lot of other folks do the same thing.
Fantasy, Sci-Fi Books, Movies and TV is fun for some occasional OT discussion.
Meta -- the forum for people who care!  
Not long ago, though, I pretty much only looked at General.  There seems to be a recent push amongst mods to put stuff into its proper forum, so I've been diversifying lately.  The slowness and lack of traffic in many of the other forums is a real downer, though, and for that matter, even General is a lot slower than it used to be.


----------



## Leopold (Oct 17, 2003)

www.nutkinland.com


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 17, 2003)

_Check multiple times each day:_
General
Fantasy & SF Books, Movies, & TV
Meta
Newshounds
Art Gallery, Cartography, and Miniatures 

_check occasionally:_
Plots, Places, and Rat Bastardly Brainstorming
D&D Rules
Story Hour
d20 System & OGL Games
d20 and Open Gaming Publishers


----------



## Oni (Oct 17, 2003)

hurm... lets see

General
art,cartography,minitures  (see sig for my little corner)
occasionally books movies and tv.

Lurk the Open Calls forum

Pretty much have stopped going to rules related forums since the advent of 3.5.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2003)

Good subject!

Since there's now a poll on this in General, I'll slide this thread over to Meta. The poll will give us info that's easier to understand.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66687


----------



## Welverin (Oct 18, 2003)

I check meta, software, and tv/book regularly. general when I have extra time for it and I read a number of story hours regularly (though classes have lead to me falling behind).


----------



## Staffan (Oct 18, 2003)

General, D&D Rules, House rules, d20/OGL Games, d20 Modern, d20/OGL publishers, Fantasy/Sci-fi, Software, and Meta. I'm considering going over to Conversions in order to post my personal guidelines for a Dark Sun conversion and then actually do some converting, but that's a later issue.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm definitely a creature of habit, although I hop around if something catches my interest. I regularly read:

Meta
d20 Gaming
House Rules
D&D Rules
General
Story Hour

(usually in that order, too)

...and infrequently:

d20 Publishers
E-pub
Art & Cartography

I usually work my way up to GD and SH, because those two take up the most time -- between the volume of GD and the intensity of SH. My posting level varies quite a bit (and it's pretty low right now).

Great topic.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 19, 2003)

Fantasy & Sci-fi Books, Movies & TV
Meta
occasional stops in Computers, Plots and Places and Art & Cartography
I always mean to check out story hour but never seem to make it.

I have all but given up on General (I check it if I'm bored), and seem to live in Fantasy & Sci-fi and Meta right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2003)

Talking the talk, playing the game, general, Meta, but I pretty much hit up all the forums at least everyday.


----------



## Skade (Oct 20, 2003)

General mostly.
Sci-Fi practically everyday.
Meta fairly often
d20 system and d20 publishers forum semi-regularly
random views everywhere else.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 21, 2003)

Good feedback.  Not a ton of feedback, but good feedback nonetheless.  

And I'm glad the moderators are taking the thread in the spirit in which it was intended.

Hypersmurf, my intent with combining rules/house rules was that often when I post a house rule, I want feedback - and who better to give feedback than those guys that already know all the core rules.  

Here are the percentages from the poll (I wish the poll did this automatically)

I read all forums, all the time. 	0.0%
General 	97.1%
D&D Rules and/or House Rules 	57.4%
D20 System & OGL Games and/or D20 Modern 	38.2%
Story Hour 	33.8%
Talking the Talk and/or Playing the Game and/or Fight Club 	16.2%
D20 & Open Gaming Publishers and/or Open Calls & Job Vacancies 	31.6%
Plots, Places and Rat Bastardly Brainstorming and/or Rogues Gallery 	22.8%
Gamers Seeking Gamers 	13.2%
Art Gallery, Cartography & Miniatures Painting 	14.0%
Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV 	46.3%
Software, Computers and D&D Utilities 	28.7%
Miniatures Trading and RPG Marketplace 	4.4%
Hosted D&D Settings and d20 Games and/or any of the Publishing-related forums 	3.7%
Meta and/or Archive 	36.0%


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh, I meant to post that on my thread!


----------

